# Sunniland Flagship 3% iron



## Matthew_73 (Jul 9, 2019)

How would this compare to CX DIY? Or is CX coming back. ??


----------



## FedDawg555 (Mar 19, 2020)

Rule number one of fight club don't talk about fight club! That's the way I feel about CX. No one is saying crap...gotta start making other arrangements...think maybe Green TRX this year.


----------



## SpiveyJr (Jun 7, 2018)

I'm saddened that entire Carbon X line has gone under. I had great success with my lawn last year and I finally thought I had my recipe ready for 2021. I will most likely try the Flagship and Double Dark bags this year.


----------



## Matthew_73 (Jul 9, 2019)

I heard from someone. (Matt) that it will be back under a new name. Unsure if it will be distributed through DIY markets. But I was told April May. I have a full back of CX diy to use.


----------

